# Uromastyx viv background build PIC HEAVY



## Kibalus

Hey all!
A while back I posted a build log of a viv background my boyfriend and I made for my Freckled monitor which people seemed to enjoy so I figured I would put up a log of our newest project too.

This time we're making a bg for my juvi _U. geyri_'s Exo Terra (90x45x45cm). He will get a larger tank once he grows out of this one, but it will still do for quite some time.


Starting out with the basic supplies... the tank and some Styrofoam (1cm, 2cm and 10cm wide 100x50cm)









Putting together the basic back structure. This time we constructed it from three parts meant to fit together like puzzle pieces (two side pieces and one back piece).










Getting a general idea of ledge placement and making sure everything stays in place until the styrofoam glue and expanding foam dry properly... also remaining properly hydrated! 










Adding more ledges as well as pots for a few live plants and fixing up the walls so they aren't all boring and straight. 










Some dramatic lighting from the setting sun to remind us that we've been messing around with styrofoam all day...










First coat of pre-coloured grout, only semi dry hence the differences in hues. 










Fixing mistakes and making some small adjustments before going over it with more grout (It'll need at least 3 more layers + shading).


















Meanwhile the grumpy inhabitant is on vacation in his 'summer home', an otherwise empty 60x40x30cm tank I threw together a few weeks back. 










Either way, I am quite happy with how it's turning out and would love to hear what you guys think! If anyone has any questions feel free to ask and I'll keep throwing updates as we get things done. 

Cheers!


----------



## sketchin

I wish i was more artistic  nice background though.


----------



## Kibalus

As promised, the finished product:




























And finally the little camper who will hopefully grow into the size of the ledges (at least until he gets too big and requires another upgdate )










He seems to be enjoying the new space a great deal and I'm quite happy with the outcome too 

Cheers!


----------

